# 2 new props! yaa-hooooo



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi all, finished 2 new props for 08.......1 is a ground erupting coffin with light and sound and #2 (I know I know) is a cool "ROOTS" creature! inspired by Pumpkin rot........(actually just like his.....but man was it a lot of work!!!! 27 hrs!!!!!!!)


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

C6gunner nice job on your props. I love the roots creature. I'm sure pumpkin rot would be proud of it. Also the erupting coffin is very eerie looking. I like it!


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Hey thanks Joisygal!

I loved doin them, but man that Roots guy was "a lot of work!" whew! LOL


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You are a busy guy. Very inspiring!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are really freakin great! How tall is the root creature?


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow!! Great job!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they both look good ..
yeah he prob was alot of work.
what kind of sound comes from the coffin?


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

wow! i like them! great job!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Both of them look great but the Roots is really sweet! All that work will definitely be worth it when you see the kids run screaming!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great job on them both!!


----------



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey all, thanks for the compliments! Well "Roots" is about 8 feet tall, simple 2x4 frame and good ol PVC see;
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Roots.htm
I made a Bio of his construction of sorts..........I have never tried Paper Mache on that scale, it was a challenge, but fun at the same time.......
The Erupting coffin prop pics can be seen here;
http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Erupting coffin.htm
the wood came from a old fence on the Army base I work at, then reinforced it, there is a red light inside thats on all the time, and a PIR sensor thats supposed to trigger the sound which is a Mimic machine hooked to 1 powered speaker.......doesnt work that well, but it goes off randomly which is OK.....OH, also has a dedicated fogger inside.....goes off in bursts.........thats about it!

PS guys love all your work! and this forum has been a great place to learn eh? (I know Canadian Eh?) LOL......
C


----------



## Kurt (Sep 23, 2006)

Extremely impressive.

Kurt


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks awesome, wish I was brave enough to try something that big.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool. great job


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are really really good!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very nice work on both of them!


----------

